# Press Release: Dish Network Launches NESN HD



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK LAUNCHES NESN HD​*
_Fans of the 2007 World Champion Boston Red Sox and the Boston Bruins Will Never Miss Their Favorite New England Sports Teams in HD​_
*Englewood, Colo. and Boston, Mass. - March 27, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider, today announced the launch of the New England Sports Network (NESN), New England's most-watched sports network, in high definition (HD). NESN is available in standard definition (SD) on DISH Network channel 434 and HD games are available on channel 434 HD to customers who subscribe to America's Top 100 Plus or higher programming packages.
"Adding the New England Sports Network in HD to our existing Regional Sports Networks lineup gives New England sports fans all the more reason to subscribe to DISH Network," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "By combining the latest and most popular HD sports programming with the functionality and technology of our industry-leading dishDVR, customers will find multiple ways to enhance their viewing experience."

"We are pleased DISH Network subscribers will have Red Sox and Bruins game in high definition on NESN HD," said Sean McGrail, NESN president. "NESN has been a leader in the industry, delivering more HD sports programming than any other RSN in the country."

NESN, the definitive source for New England sports programming, is the top rated regional sports network in the country delivering award winning Red Sox and Bruins coverage, a popular sports news and highlights program NESN SportsDesk and a unique sports debate and discussion show The Globe 10.0. NESN is also the first regional sports network in the country to originate every game and studio show in HD.

DISH Network offers customers a wide variety of HD sports programming including 22 HD Regional Sports Networks. New subscribers may enjoy DISH Network's award winning ViP722, a dual-tuner HD dishDVR. The ViP722 receiver can record live TV, allowing sports fans to pause, rewind and fast forward programming and create their own instant replays.
For more information about DISH Network call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's the deal... NESN carries the Boston Red Sox games...
because of MLB blackout rules, ONLY people who live inside the Boston Red Sox TV market can see those games....the only exception is if you purchase the MLB Extra Innings package (which I did on DirecTV) but guess what... Dish DOES NOT offer and CANT offer MLB Extra Innings so NESN will be blacked out (outside of the Boston market) whenever the Red Sox are being telecast on NESN on Dish Network. Since DirecTV does offer MLB EI, as long as you purchase it, you can watch the Red Sox on NESN as long as NESN is providing the out of market feed for MLB EI for that particular game. Granted, Dish does offer NHL Center Ice, so if you purchase that, you will be able to watch the Boston Bruins on NESN whenever NHL Center Ice distributes NESN as the feed for that game.

If I am wrong, please correct my post. Thanks


----------



## yellolab (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you've got it bass-ackwards.
NESN in the carrier, they don't get blacked out.
Folks like ESPN get blacked out if the Sox game in on NESN.
Case in point, the games Tuesday and Wednesday were on both NESN and ESPN2
ESPN2 was blacked out in my area(Vermont), I watched both games on NESN(SD of course).

Kevin


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

You are correct... NESN is the carrier: INSIDE THE BOSTON MARKET. They cannot export their product into other baseball TV markets UNLESS
you purchase MLB EI, which you can't on Dish because they don't offer it.

If you live outside of the Boston Red Sox TV market and you have Dish, I will guarantee you will NEVER see a Red Sox game on NESN.... Email me back next week after the season starts, we shall see...


----------



## yellolab (Mar 11, 2008)

I live in Vermont, and have watched every Red Sox game on NESN for many years. 
NESN-HD is new to me, but NESN is not.

Kevin


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It comes down to who owns the rights to the game.

The market does not have to match the local TV market ... NESN has a territory where they own the rights to certain games and ESPN or others are secondary. If you're in NESN territory then you can only get the game via NESN (ESPN blacked out). If you're out of the territory NESN will be blacked out.

National rights for for baseball are held by MLB ... who have sold games to ESPN and others but also sell their programming as part of the MLB EI package. If MLB EI is the only entity that has the right to deliver the programming in your area then all others will be blacked out - even on systems where MLB EI isn't available.

This has nothing to do with DISH ... this has to do with how broadcast rights are handled. DISH not having MLB EI does affect the DISH customer since that option is no longer available, but it does NOT affect blackouts.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

Do i get to see Bruins in hd when i have nhl center ice?I live in Chicago...
Todays game doesnt look like its gonna be shown in hd...


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

yellolab said:


> I live in Vermont, and have watched every Red Sox game on NESN for many years.
> NESN-HD is new to me, but NESN is not.
> 
> Kevin


Yes, but Vermont IS INSIDE THE RED SOX TV MARKET...That is why you get them on NESN.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

James Long said:


> It comes down to who owns the rights to the game.
> 
> The market does not have to match the local TV market ... NESN has a territory where they own the rights to certain games and ESPN or others are secondary. If you're in NESN territory then you can only get the game via NESN (ESPN blacked out). If you're out of the territory NESN will be blacked out.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have been more clear, I am not referring to games that are distributed Nationally on ESPN. I am talking about Red Sox games that are only on NESN. If a Red Sox game is ONLY on NESN, and you live in Texas for example, the only way you can see that game is by getting MLB EI that allows you to watch Out Of Market games. And yes, it does have to do with Dish because you DO NOT have that option. Dish does not offer MLB EI.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

janko said:


> Do i get to see Bruins in hd when i have nhl center ice?I live in Chicago...
> Todays game doesnt look like its gonna be shown in hd...


Depends. If you have NHL Center Ice on DirecTV the odds are that you would see it in HD as they have been allowing both teams feeds to be exported and all Bruin games on NESN are in HD. If you have cable and InDemand is your NHL Center Ice provider, you may be out of luck because they only show a handful of games in HD. As they say... check your local listings.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hear an echo.

BTW: :welcome_s


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

rpalumbo said:


> Depends. If you have NHL Center Ice on DirecTV the odds are that you would see it in HD as they have been allowing both teams feeds to be exported and all Bruin games on NESN are in HD. If you have cable and InDemand is your NHL Center Ice provider, you may be out of luck because they only show a handful of games in HD. As they say... check your local listings.


No,i am talking about dish network's Center ice...


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

janko said:


> No,i am talking about dish network's Center ice...


Hmm, good question... Since I don't have Dish, not sure. I would go to their web site and check it out. They may have a list of what they are broadcasing on NHL Center Ice. DirecTV's web site has something similar.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

NESN HD "is" subject to blackout rules!!! Here in GA because we are not in the market are blacked out for all games!


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

rpalumbo said:


> Perhaps I should have been more clear, I am not referring to games that are distributed Nationally on ESPN. I am talking about Red Sox games that are only on NESN. If a Red Sox game is ONLY on NESN, and you live in Texas for example, the only way you can see that game is by getting MLB EI that allows you to watch Out Of Market games. And yes, it does have to do with Dish because you DO NOT have that option. Dish does not offer MLB EI.


Then how come I can watch the Atlanta Braves on TBS, the Chicago Cubs on WGN, the NY Mets on WOR and a good number of Tampa Bay Devil Ray games, and I live in South Florida which is the Florida Marlins market? I don't have MLB EI, either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

National rights.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

BonefishPaul said:


> Then how come I can watch the Atlanta Braves on TBS, the Chicago Cubs on WGN, the NY Mets on WOR and a good number of Tampa Bay Devil Ray games, and I live in South Florida which is the Florida Marlins market? I don't have MLB EI, either.


TBS: National Distribution Rights
WGN: National Distribution Rights
ESPN/ESPN2: National Distribution Rights

As far as the Tampa Bay games, not sure WHY you would want to watch them, but... just kidding... check out the MLB TV market map here. It's possible you live in what they call overlap territory where you may have access to BOTH markets:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/MLB_Blackout_Areas.png


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

Palumbo - what's your point?

Bottom line is this is great news for New England Dish subscribers.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

janko said:


> No,i am talking about dish network's Center ice...


The answer is maybe. I also have E* Center Ice and the number of HD games this season is more than last season. A big improvement. But E* has not provided all available HD games. I do not know why? I also have D*. D* has more HD games than E. E*'s paucity of HD games is very disappointing. Especially with NBA LP.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

This is not even in my Guide. Do only New Englanders see it? I have the Everything pak.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

First check to see if you have the SD channel ... if not you're probably outside the coverage area.

If you're getting the SD channel check to make sure the HD isn't locked out or just missing from your favorites list. Odd things have been happening with locks lately.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

NESN...Who cares!!! Where's SCI-FI and USA network.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

rpalumbo said:


> Since I don't have Dish, not sure.


And yet you decided to comment about a channel being added to Dish's line-up, one might wonder why. Personally I think it's great that NESN got added, i've seen a lot of posts from people asking for it. This hopefully is the beginning of a trend of seeing some of those channels that have been uplinked lately actually being made available for customers!


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anybody else find it ammusing that the press release contains these statements -



> "NESN has been a leader in the industry, delivering more HD sports programming than any other RSN in the country."
> 
> NESN, the definitive source for New England sports programming, is the top rated regional sports network in the country delivering award winning Red Sox and Bruins coverage, a popular sports news and highlights program NESN SportsDesk and a unique sports debate and discussion show The Globe 10.0. NESN is also the first regional sports network in the country to originate every game and studio show in HD.


but the only thing available on Dish's NESN-HD are Bruins & Red Sox game coverage?

Before you fire up the flamethrowers - I'm VERY happy to be able to watch the Sox in HD!


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

So is it national or regional?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RSN ... regional ... but available nationally in Multi-Sports (blacked out, of course).


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Presence said:


> This is not even in my Guide. Do only New Englanders see it? I have the Everything pak.


As this channel does not seem to be available outside a market area, it would appear that this statement from the press release is not accurate: "NESN is available in standard definition (SD) on DISH Network channel 434 and HD games are available on channel 434 HD to customers who subscribe to America's Top 100 Plus or higher programming packages."


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

James Long said:


> RSN ... regional ... but available nationally in Multi-Sports (blacked out, of course).


Sorry for my stuppid question,but what do you mean "in multi sports"?I have nhl center ice,live in Chicago..


----------



## gellis (Feb 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Saturday Red Sox vs Dodgers game is going to be shown in HD? I don't see it in the guide on the HD channel, only the SD one. Actually I don't see next weeks games in Oakland either.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> RSN ... regional ... but available nationally in Multi-Sports (blacked out, of course).


Goodness why do we keep talking in circles? This thread is going on and on because of posts like this.

Men!

Some of the other posters explained it much more clearly:

1. If you're in New England and receive NESN as your local RSN, you will receive Bruins and Red Sox HD games.

2. If you're not in New England and don't receive NESN as your local RSN, you will receive Bruin HD games only if you subscribe to NHL Center Ice.

3. If you're not in New England and don't receive NESN as your local RSN, you will not receive Red Sox HD games with Dish, as MLB Extra Innings is the only way you could do that, and Dish doesn't carry MLBEI.

Jeesh.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

bosox said:


> Palumbo - what's your point?
> 
> Bottom line is this is great news for New England Dish subscribers.


Bosox - My point is this, unless you live in the Boston Red Sox tv market, any Dish subscriber who thinks they are going to see the Red Sox on NESN is going to be extremely disappointed.... Not sure if you've noticed, but a LARGE majority of people in this country DO NOT live in the Boston Red Sox TV market.... Plain and simple...


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

rpalumbo said:


> Here's the deal... NESN carries the Boston Red Sox games...
> because of MLB blackout rules, ONLY people who live inside the Boston Red Sox TV market can see those games....the only exception is if you purchase the MLB Extra Innings package (which I did on DirecTV) but guess what... Dish DOES NOT offer and CANT offer MLB Extra Innings so NESN will be blacked out (outside of the Boston market) whenever the Red Sox are being telecast on NESN on Dish Network. Since DirecTV does offer MLB EI, as long as you purchase it, you can watch the Red Sox on NESN as long as NESN is providing the out of market feed for MLB EI for that particular game. Granted, Dish does offer NHL Center Ice, so if you purchase that, you will be able to watch the Boston Bruins on NESN whenever NHL Center Ice distributes NESN as the feed for that game.
> 
> If I am wrong, please correct my post. Thanks


This post said it perfectly. Post #2. It should have ended the discussion, but someone came on and said it was bass-ackwards, and away we went.

It's a good thing men don't get pregnant, if they did it would take a lot more than nine months to figure out how to get the baby out!


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

So the big anouncement from Dish is that select viewers receive a new HD channel. Good news for those who can get it.

If Dish thinks this is a big deal, they are sadly mistaken. Very weak.


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

For those of us who do get the channel (and are Red Sox fans too) it IS a big deal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

russ9 said:


> As this channel does not seem to be available outside a market area, it would appear that this statement from the press release is not accurate: "NESN is available in standard definition (SD) on DISH Network channel 434 and HD games are available on channel 434 HD to customers who subscribe to America's Top 100 Plus or higher programming packages."


The channel is available in AT100+ ... which includes the local RSNs a customer qualifies for. With AT100+ you can pay $5.99 extra and add "Multi-Sport" ... the "all RSN" package. Customers with multisport will have the channel in their guide (HD channel requires a 61.5° dish, of course). Or customers with just AT100+ in the NESN local area.

That doesn't mean that some content isn't blacked out ... but it is in the guide.



janko said:


> Sorry for my stuppid question,but what do you mean "in multi sports"?I have nhl center ice,live in Chicago..


Center Ice is a separate programming package ... NESN carried games should have already been in Center Ice ... since the NHL owns the rights and could sell the games to you outside the NESN territory in Chicago. Center Ice coverage of NESN games would be blacked out in NESN territory (IIRC). That's where adding this channel really helps. Blackouts because of channels you cannot get are really nasty.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Never mind, nobody really expects press releases to be accurate

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

rpalumbo said:


> Bosox - My point is this, unless you live in the Boston Red Sox tv market, any Dish subscriber who thinks they are going to see the Red Sox on NESN is going to be extremely disappointed.... Not sure if you've noticed, but a LARGE majority of people in this country DO NOT live in the Boston Red Sox TV market.... Plain and simple...


How is this new news in any way? Anybody who has RSN's knows the pro games of any sport are blacked out outside of the market. Not sure where you are going with all this in a thread that is announcing the HD version of channel being introduced into the Dish lineup?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Mustang Dave said:


> How is this new news in any way? Anybody who has RSN's knows the pro games of any sport are blacked out outside of the market. Not sure where you are going with all this in a thread that is announcing the HD version of channel being introduced into the Dish lineup?


It's new news to the baseball fans in the NESN territory who will now receive Red Sox HD games, and hockey fans both in the NESN terriroty and outside (if you have NHLCI), who will now receive Bruin HD games.

That makes it new news.

This may be the most bizarre thread I've ever read. With all of the incorrect and circular posts, we're 38 posts in and lots of people still aren't grasping a simple concept.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Jersey Girl said:


> It's new news to the baseball fans in the NESN territory who will now receive Red Sox HD games, and hockey fans both in the NESN terriroty and outside (if you have NHLCI), who will now receive Bruin HD games.
> 
> That makes it new news.
> 
> This may be the most bizarre thread I've ever read. With all of the incorrect and circular posts, we're 38 posts in and lots of people still aren't grasping a simple concept.


And apparently the confusion continues.  I suggest you reread the posts Jersey Girl.


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

This is why I have had DirecTv for 12 years. Been watching the Red Sox on NESN with MLBEI. Makes no sense for a transplanted New Englander to have Dish Network.


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

Mustang Dave said:


> How is this new news in any way? Anybody who has RSN's knows the pro games of any sport are blacked out outside of the market. Not sure where you are going with all this in a thread that is announcing the HD version of channel being introduced into the Dish lineup?


Thanks Dave, this was my point exactly. I didn't, and still don't, understand the point of rehashing the blackout rules.


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

rpalumbo said:


> Bosox - My point is this, unless you live in the Boston Red Sox tv market, any Dish subscriber who thinks they are going to see the Red Sox on NESN is going to be extremely disappointed.... Not sure if you've noticed, but a LARGE majority of people in this country DO NOT live in the Boston Red Sox TV market.... Plain and simple...


I actually DO realize that the majority of Dish subscribers don't live in New England. However, the press release in no way gave the impression that this was a great thing for the entire Dish viewing population!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

peano said:


> So the big anouncement from Dish is that select viewers receive a new HD channel. Good news for those who can get it.
> 
> If Dish thinks this is a big deal, they are sadly mistaken. Very weak.


It is a big deal and E* filled one of their biggest gaps in HD programming. By my naked eye observation, E* has virtually no HD penetratiom in the area of Boston where my daughter lives.

FSNBA HD is the next gap that needs to be filled.
E* falling behind D* and cable in HD penetration is not good for E* subs.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Mustang Dave said:


> And apparently the confusion continues.


Because you choose to perpetuate it. Rarely has so much been said about something so simple.......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And it keeps being said!

:backtotop


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Hound said:


> It is a big deal and E* filled one of their biggest gaps in HD programming. By my naked eye observation, E* has virtually no HD penetratiom in the area of Boston where my daughter lives.


Ok, if you are a Red Sox fan and live in Boston, its a big deal. For the other 94% of Dish Network subs, its meaningless.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peano said:


> For the other 94% of Dish Network subs, its meaningless.


Other than not having to listen to people gripe about not having _their_ RSN in HD.

Or at least that is the theory ... it hasn't worked out that way yet.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

What I find puzzling is that they have space to put up more local HD Networks but they cant put up more National HD channels. If I was dish I would not be putting on anymore local HD if I could use the Bandwidth for channels like SciFi HD, Smithsonian HD etc.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Do not agree. Local HD and local HD RSNs are more important than national HD to sign up new HD customers. 

But it is a balancing act. E* needs national HD channels as well.

E seems further behind cable and D* in HD RSNs and locals which is reflected in HD penetration.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dreadlk said:


> What I find puzzling is that they have space to put up more local HD Networks but they cant put up more National HD channels.


Think frequency reuse.

One transponder on 61.5° delivering locals to 10 different areas takes up one transponder of space.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

To clarify or confuse, NESN carries _some_ programming that _isn't_ blacked out for out-of-market subscribers to the Multi-Sport Package. College hockey is a good, recent example.

But essentially all major-league professional sports will be blacked out for out-of-market viewers on all of the RSNs in the Multi-Sport Package, and that includes NESN.


----------



## rpalumbo (Mar 27, 2008)

janko said:


> So is it national or regional?


UGGH!!! NESN IS A REGIONAL NETWORK!!!! The fact you can get it Nationally on Dish or DirecTV is irrelevant as far as NESN being able to distribute programming.

Want proof? Once the regular season starts, if you live outside of Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine... NESN will be VERY BLACK when the Red Sox games are on.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Watched the Red Sox in HD last night. Switched back and forth a few times to laugh at the difference in quality. I didn't stay awake for the whole game but I know I fell asleep on the couch with a smile on my face. Red Sox, Celtics, Bruins...I've waited 2 years for this.  

Now, Dish, about those HD locals that you said would be here on your first 'New HD Locals' press release and haven't shown up on the April or May list....


----------



## TredH20 (Jan 9, 2007)

neomaine said:


> Watched the Red Sox in HD last night. Switched back and forth a few times to laugh at the difference in quality. I didn't stay awake for the whole game but I know I fell asleep on the couch with a smile on my face. Red Sox, Celtics, Bruins...I've waited 2 years for this.
> 
> Now, Dish, about those HD locals that you said would be here on your first 'New HD Locals' press release and haven't shown up on the April or May list....


I believe this was the quote they gave with the announcement -->

_Fans of the 2007 World Champion Boston Red Sox and the Boston Bruins Will Never Miss Their Favorite New England Sports Teams in HD_

Well - what about last night?


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. What happens tonite with the B's starting the playoffs?


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

neomaine said:


> Watched the Red Sox in HD last night. Switched back and forth a few times to laugh at the difference in quality. I didn't stay awake for the whole game but I know I fell asleep on the couch with a smile on my face. Red Sox, Celtics, Bruins...I've waited 2 years for this.
> 
> Now, Dish, about those HD locals that you said would be here on your first 'New HD Locals' press release and haven't shown up on the April or May list....


I was really looking forward to watching the Red Sox in HD last night :nono2: . How disappointed I am is in the HD gripe thread.

Not a good way to support customers... Even though they're showing the Bruins tonight...


----------

